# Psychology.gr > Νέα, ανακοινώσεις >  Latest Activity

## eatdis-admin

Μια (μικρής σημασίας) προσθήκη έγινε στη λίστα μελών: Πέραν των άλλων επιλογών, προστέθηκε η επιλογή "latest activity" με την οποία μπορείτε να δείτε τα μέλη που δραστηριοποιήθηκαν στο φόρουμ ξεκινώντας από αυτό που δραστηριοποιήθηκε πιο πρόσφατα και καταλήγωντας σε αυτό που δραστηριοποιήθηκε πιο παλιά.

----------

